# Just bought a 2002 TT quattro with red interior. Is that a good thing?



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Just bought a 2002 TT quattro with red interior. never owned one before, Is it a special edition? how is this tt better than any other tt?


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Its a good thing :thumbup: You bought the ALMS Edition


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

Welcome to the ALMS club!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

No it's bad, I'll go ahead and trade you for my black ones


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

ok sweet. yeah I got a corrado stage 5 and needed a reliable daily driver, so this was my choice. what should I know about it? what are the benefits?


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

well I obviously know that the red seats are better bucket seats but I was just wondering what else differs apart from the other TT's??


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm just googling stuff but I want to know from experienced TT owners.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

From 2002, this is the facelift model.
Anything that was classed as S Line on the earlier model was standard on the facelift version.
Red leather is cool and is an option from new, with a small premium to pay..








Whats more cool is getting the carbon pack with the red..
Steve


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

Google:"edit post"

Pics of the car?


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

post pics in a couple of days. how much better is the HO turbo in it? whats the difference?


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

It's a styling package only and the car is mechanically the same as a normal 225 1.8t 6 speed car. Different wheels, interior and paint (either avus silver on red leather, or red on light grey leather). The seats are the same as the regular seats btw. They are just upholstered differently.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

germanengineering g60 said:


> ok sweet. yeah I got a corrado stage 5 and needed a reliable daily driver, so this was my choice.


epic fail. haha. Although anything would be more reliable than a st 5 raddo


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess an S-line would have probably done me better?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

not really. S-Line was more badging and didn't affect performance or cosmetics (although maybe a 3-bar grill).

V6 is where there's a new front end, spoiler and valance.


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

Neb said:


> not really. S-Line was more badging and didn't affect performance or cosmetics (although maybe a 3-bar grill).
> 
> V6 is where there's a new front end, spoiler and valance.


and tweaked suspension, bigger brakes,flapper in the exhaust and underbody strengthening, the same as the roadster..
Steve


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

S line designates a performance suspension package....
also, that pic up there is not an ALMS edition...although no one said it was. Germanengineering G60, do you have a red steering wheels and door handles?


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Krissrock said:


> S line designates a performance suspension package....
> also, that pic up there is not an ALMS edition...although no one said it was. Germanengineering G60, do you have a red steering wheels and door handles?


yes. red steering wheel door handles shift knob bose speakers


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

and the one in the pic is an automatic. did the ALMS come in auto or all were six speed?


----------



## sTT eV6 (Oct 26, 2010)

germanengineering g60 said:


> and the one in the pic is an automatic. did the ALMS come in auto or all were six speed?


The States only got DSG whereas Europe got manual and DSG.
ALMS is a States thing and is called S Line in Europe.
Steve


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

sTT eV6 said:


> The States only got DSG whereas Europe got manual and DSG.
> ALMS is a States thing and is called S Line in Europe.
> Steve


sweet, thanks for the info


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Geez, I hate mis-information. take a look at this forum's FAQ...lots of good info on US TTs.

US ALMS is 2002 and 6spd manual only. No DSG. DSG is the only tran available on the US V6 TTs. No US 225s have DSG. No US V6s have 6psd manual. 

Besides the two special ALMS colors (Misano Red and Avus silver), the ALMS came with the 18in 9spokes wheels. 

Avus Silver ALMS have red leather standard. All other components are just like any other 2002 225.

Pic above is UK V6 model, probably Sttev6's, with optional red leather.


----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

Actually, ALMS cars are only 2002, and came in either silver over red leather, or red over silver leather. They also only came in the 225 6-speed form and never DSG. OP's car is most likely ALMS especially since he has red steering wheel, shift knob, and e-brake handle.

In regards to the photo above, it may be a special order car, or simply had retrofitted seats. I originally thought it may have been a Neiman Marcus car because they made Nimbus coupes with a non-stitched interior similar to the baseball, but those only came in 180 trim, and this car does not look like a 180. 180 autos came with a silver shift gate ring, but the inside plate is black. That part looks silver in the photo, which leads me to believe it is a DSG car, which were only on 3.2 models 2004+, and thus not an ALMS car (although, as previously stated, no one said it was, hehe).

S-Line cars are not the Euro equivalent of ALMS. S-Line was available after '03 or '04, I believe, with suspension tweaks and perforated leather parts inside, but not bigger brakes and no flapper in the exhaust. The 3.2 had bigger brakes, and I think most S-Line cars were 3.2, so I can understand why people would think that all S-Lines came with bigger brakes.


----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Geez, I hate mis-information...


Jeez, I really took 20 minutes to type my post... I must have ADD, haha. Yours definitely wasn't there when I started typing mine!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

kTTang said:


> Jeez, I really took 20 minutes to type my post... I must have ADD, haha. Yours definitely wasn't there when I started typing mine!


LOL, snooze = lose. ;-)


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> Geez, I hate mis-information. take a look at this forum's FAQ...lots of good info on US TTs.
> 
> US ALMS is 2002 and 6spd manual only. No DSG. DSG is the only tran available on the US V6 TTs. No US 225s have DSG. No US V6s have 6psd manual.
> 
> ...


School the Newbies Bob...School them!!

OP: If you don't like the Red interior, there'll be plenty of guys on this forum who will make the drive to your house and swap their Plebeian black interior out for yours anytime you want...


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

paullee said:


> School the Newbies Bob...School them!!
> 
> OP: If you don't like the Red interior, there'll be plenty of guys on this forum who will make the drive to your house and swap their Plebeian black interior out for yours anytime you want...


lol I bet they would with only 500 ever made.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

What engine type is the ALMS? there are like 4 I think AMU and some others. what do I have? I googled it but it wasn't any help to me. I need to know if I have a wideband or narrowband sensor.


----------



## mr.ramsey (Apr 9, 2008)

Take the engine cover off and you should be able to see the engine code.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

*ALMS Photos*















I just wish I could have had an arm rest. do all ALMS not have an arm rest?


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

and it looks like my leather has more wrinkles than the pic posted above. should I give the leather some attention?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

germanengineering g60 said:


> and it looks like my leather has more wrinkles than the pic posted above. should I give the leather some attention?


I going to go with "yes."


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

haha I meant is there something I can do or thats just what it is?


----------



## kTTang (Apr 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, our cars never came with armrests :-/

TTStuff has one, but it is not the best in design and quality, though still TT-themed.

Stratmosphere used to have the ultimate one, with the arms matching the interior aluminum bits perfectly, and I believe even used OEM caps on the hinge. Those were very expensive and not aren't even available new.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

germanengineering g60 said:


> What engine type is the ALMS? there are like 4 I think AMU and some others. what do I have? I googled it but it wasn't any help to me. I need to know if I have a wideband or narrowband sensor.


2001-2002 225 is an AMU. 2003-2006 225 is BEA.
2000 180 is ATC. 2001-2006 180 is AWP.


----------



## Lurkertom (Apr 1, 2003)

This is one of the last Stratmosphere Armrests they had available. I bought it in 2009. I had it redone in black leather because it was the dark blue color.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

Lurkertom: looks good


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

TTC2k5 said:


> 2001-2002 225 is an AMU. 2003-2006 225 is BEA.
> 2000 180 is ATC. 2001-2006 180 is AWP.


Good help. thanks bro.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

FYI Im looking for a good exhaust system and coilovers. what are your suggestions. does anyone have any used one for sale?


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Tried to PM you, but your inbox is full.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

inbox emptied


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

hey my car is revving up and down. what could it be?


----------



## beetlevdubn (Apr 25, 2005)

Usually that is a vacuum leak, especially in the area under the intake manifold, or on the end of the valve cover. When under boost do you hear a wooshing noise, like you may be leaking boost?


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

beetlevdubn said:


> Usually that is a vacuum leak, especially in the area under the intake manifold, or on the end of the valve cover. When under boost do you hear a wooshing noise, like you may be leaking boost?


yes. I will look in to that more. can it be the black plastic turbo looking thing under the car? cuz the fitting on it is broken but it looks like its sealed. I started the car again and it ran pretty smooth buy than when I tryed reving it it only went up to 2,500 rpm's, even when I was flooring the gas pedal.


----------



## germanengineering g60 (Aug 20, 2007)

figured it out. water in the vacuum system after pressure washing the engine bay. it evaporated n now rubs smooth.


----------

